# Kitties and puppies and ponies, OH MY!



## Spectacled (Jan 15, 2014)

I thought I'd introduce you all to my legged friends. 
I have two cats, two dogs and a horse!

The black cat is Trouble. The calico is Taco.
The black lab is Molli. The Rhodesian Ridgeback is Cooper!
The paint is my main man, Joe. I also threw in a picture of Buddy, Joe's best friend.

Tell me about your babies!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW they are all really beautiful!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww cute furry critters!!:3

I love the appoloosa, they are my favorite type of horse next to pintos.


----------

